# dogs and charcoal



## stubborn (Nov 29, 2009)

This is sorta off topic, but since I seem so many pics with canines in them, it seems fitting...

Our dog loves to clean up any broken pieces of charcoal she fines on the patio.  Not ones that have been in the drum and might have meat drippings on them, but fresh-out-of-the-bag briquettes.  Is this normal for dogs, or is ours just odd?


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2009)

Your dog is weird, but then, so is mine since she does the same thing!  

Grace


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait till he get hold of a hot one!


----------



## rw willy (Nov 29, 2009)

my beagel eats the ones out of the UDS and wood chucks out of the GOSM. Then procedes to throw it all up on the carpet within the hour!
I have to walk the charcoal out to the woods (outside the invisible fence) to get rid of it.
My Sheltie looks at her and just shakes her head.


----------



## morkdach (Nov 29, 2009)

kewl view of your dog


----------



## raceyb (Nov 29, 2009)

My Sheppard/wolf doesn't mess with charcoal, she likes to take my wood chunks and bury them or chew on them. I guess it is time to get her some bones....


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess I'm the lucky one here my dog doesn't like charcaol or chips at all. She just like to hang out around the smoker with me.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 29, 2009)

Look at it this way your dog could be eating it's own poop!


----------



## trig (Nov 29, 2009)

Charcoal settles their stomachs.  My dogs put their faces in my ash can under the Weber and blow messes everywhere.


----------



## ellymae (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine does the same thing - little bits of lump....


----------



## gnubee (Nov 29, 2009)

Because along with charcoal, with or with out grease drippings My dog eats rocks, cherry pits, grass by the baleful, anything dropped on the floor, all her brothers treats have to be given to him while she is outside or he doesn't get any. I fear she is part piggy. I had to trim my fruit trees and grapes higher than a Shiz Tsu can reach. She ate all the beet tops off my plants when they first came up so they all died, she loves tomatos. She is not fond of dog food but when everything else is gone she will eat it.  

She is especially fond of ripping to shreds any christmas present left unattended under the tree. I now have a 1 foot fence surrounding our tree each year that we call the Dingo fence.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 29, 2009)

My Cocker Spaniel thinks our Cats are Squeaky Chew Toys, Does that count?


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2009)

I wish Grace would.  I mean, I love cats...they taste like chicken!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 29, 2009)

Shame on you...LOL

The cats edge her on,  it seems they start around 5:00am...


----------



## stubborn (Nov 30, 2009)

She does that too.  And she used to "clean" the cat's litter box before the cat moved out.  I guess we've failed as doggy parents...

Thankfully she doesn't deposit the meal back on the carpet later.  I try to keep the charcoal cleaned up so she cant' get enough to make her sick.  So far it has seemed to work out that way.


----------



## blue (Nov 30, 2009)

We call those poopsicles up here in the winter...


----------

